# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  حديقة بيتنا اليديد صور خاصه للمنتدى

## xouaexo

مرحبا خواتي 
ها المره بغير موضوعي بعيد عن ميالسنا ومطبخنا والغرف والحمامات وانتوا بكرامه
بوديكم جوله في حديقتنا اليديده وكالعاده اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس المبدع وللعزيزه سلرا اللي تابعت معاي الموضوع وما قصرت بالنصايح وطبعا اخص بالشكر زوجي العزيز ممول المشروع واحم احم انا العقل المدبر ولمساتي الساحره
اخليكم مع الصور وان شاء الله تعجبكم



























ملاحظة : تكملة الموضوع في الصفحة الثانية

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## aleiman

روووووووووووعه

اختي منو الي مسوي لكم دزاين الحديقه؟؟؟؟

----------


## moz

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## bellegirl

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## HRH

ما شاء الله 

الله يبعد الحساد يارب 

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

اختي كملي الصور الحديقه

----------


## SadTears

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يباركلكم يارب ويهنيكم

----------


## xouaexo

شكرا خواتي
بس يا ريت عدم الرد حتى انتهاء الموضوع

----------


## بنت الظيت

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووعه

منو الي مصمم لج الحديقه يالغلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ

----------


## xouaexo



----------


## بدر0البدور

رووووووووووووووعة

----------


## xouaexo



----------


## xouaexo

و الحين جاء دور الجوري
و البتونيا هديه لبنات المنتدى الغاليات





















هاي غلا رازة ويها في الصوره 
و في النهايه 
اشكر الغاليه فراشه بوظبي الي نزلت الموضوع بالكامل
ادعولها الله يوفقها في دراستها

----------


## سراب 44

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## الولة290

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## عيون قصيد

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن

----------


## تاجره 2

روعه ما شا ءالله .. بس شو اسم المهندس عاد ..؟؟

----------


## سهر الامارات

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن

----------


## fuwala

روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## samauae

ماشاء الله.........

تبارك الرحمن


جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور

^_^

----------


## وردة راك

روووووووعه ما شاء الله...

----------


## محد شرااتي

روووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله ...

منو المهندس ؟؟؟

----------


## ام جميلة

منو المهندس

----------


## مريوم55

ما شاء الله رووووووعه

----------


## عالية الغالية

ماشاء الله 

بس ممكن اعرف كم تكلفة الحديقة

----------


## عنود الدلع

ماشااءالله وايد روعه

----------


## قرقاشه

ما شاء الله يلسه حلوه صوبكم ... بيي بشوي فالباربكيو اللي عندكم لوووول بستوي رزه شرات البنت العسل ^_^

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

ماشاء الله حلو ..

تسلم ايدج ع الصور ..

----------


## الحب كله8

الله يسعدكم انشالله

روووعه

----------


## aleimarati

روعه روعه روعه 

ما شاااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> روووووووووووعه
> 
> اختي منو الي مسوي لكم دزاين الحديقه؟؟؟؟





> روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله





> ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله





> ما شاء الله 
> 
> الله يبعد الحساد يارب 
> 
> تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه
> 
> اختي كملي الصور الحديقه





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله يباركلكم يارب ويهنيكم



مشكورين خواتي اللي نورتوا موضوعي حتى قبل لا يخلص
المهندس بطرش لكم اسمه ع الخاص

----------


## غالية82

ما شاء الله..تبارك الرحمن

وايد روعة..ربي يهنيكم ببيتكم

----------


## القمزية

رووووعة

كم كلفتكم كامل

----------


## open_rose79

ماشالله وايد حلوه ومرتبه تتهنون فيها

----------


## أمورة كل حد

رووووووووووووووووعه مشالله يخبل جنه حدييييقه فندق
الله يهنيييكم

----------


## هيااام

ما شاء الله روووووووووووعة

----------


## - ميمي -

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## lololancome

ماشاء اللـــــــه .. تباااركـــــــ الرحمـــــن 

روووووعــــــــــــــة ...

----------


## nora222

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن

----------


## دمووع الول

رووووووووووووعه ماشالله
شو اسم المهندس؟

----------


## ام سيف_UAE

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

----------


## شكوة الحرمان

قمه في الذوق والابداع
الله يهنيج ويسعدج

----------


## أو زايد

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

منو المهندس وفي اي اماره..؟ وكم كلفكم..؟

----------


## buss-girl

وااااااااااااايه تخبلت عيلها والله


صدق تحسين عمرج فحديقة فندق ..

رووووعه ما شاء الله ..

منو المهندس و كم كلفتج تقريبا؟

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

ماشاء الله 

روعه بمعنى الكلمة 

ما اعرف اعبر عن شعوري بصراحة شي مميز وحلو 

انا لحد الحين ما شويت شي في حديقة البيت عندي بعض الافكار واريد انفذها وان اشاء الله انفذها في القريب العاجل 

وبنتواصل عشان اسالج بعض التفاصيل  :Big Grin:  مخي وقف عن التصميم ههههه ما اعرف يمكن عين يتني ههههههههههه

----------


## Bint_shj

ما شاء الله واااااااايد حلو
شو اسم المهندس ؟
كم كلفكم ؟

----------


## ام شهودي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووعه 

كم كلفتكم الحديقه وممكن كل التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## مزمزنه

ما شاء الله و الله حلوه و عقبال حديقة بيتي

----------


## رايس

مائاء الله تبارك الله


تقبلي مروري

مع تحيتي

----------


## فط فط 83

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## شروق 2003

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 

الله يباركلكم في البيت وفي هالحديقه الجنان

----------


## لمياء حياتي

مائاء الله تبارك الله
كم كلفتكم الحديقه وممكن كل التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## بنت بني كندر

ماشاءلله حلووووه 

ان شاءلله تتهنون فيها 

منو المهندس؟

----------


## طيف الحب

بقمة في الروووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## pinkbamppinkn

ماشالله تبارك الله روعه
الحديقه
الله يهنيج انشالله ويسعدج

----------


## كيوت نونو

جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور

----------


## حلوة

ما شاء الله رووووووووعه


الله يبارك لج هالبيت وتتهنيين فيه يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## أم فجوره

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

الله يهنيكم ...

بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الرحمن





> روعه ما شا ءالله .. بس شو اسم المهندس عاد ..؟؟





> ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الرحمن





> روووووووووووووووعه





> ماشاء الله.........
> 
> تبارك الرحمن
> 
> 
> جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور
> 
> ^_^





> روووووووعه ما شاء الله...





> روووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله ...
> 
> منو المهندس ؟؟؟


مشكورين خواتي ما قصرتوا الحمد لله عيبتكم حديقتنا الصغيرونه

----------


## flymengo

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## موزه السويدي

ماشاء الله لا إله إلا الله تبارك الرحمن في قمة الروووعه

----------


## romanah

ماشاء الله روعه 

اكيد وايد كلفكم ما شاءالله 
نحن حديقتنا كلفنا جريب اميه وخمسين الف درهم

----------


## sadnessshadow

حديقة حلوة
ربي يهينكم ان شاء الله

ام سيف


 :Ast Green:

----------


## SCAVA

الصراحه إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااع

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله !

MY KIND OF GARDEN  :Smile:

----------


## 3athaB

ما شاء الله روووعه 

تتهنين فيها حبيبتي

----------


## فديتني

روعه ماشاءالله

تتهنييييييييييييييييين فيها يارب

----------


## دخون الاما

روعة الصراحة وااااااايد والغلا اروع ربي يحفظها

----------


## ريDubaiـم

ربي يهنيج بها ......صراحة روعة وعطيتيني أفكار للحديقة الي ابغي أسويها في بيتي 
بس الاحجار وايد حلوه ..........بحصل منها في الدراجون سيتي (الصيني)

----------


## الأسامي كلها

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. روعة الحديقة.. بس سؤال عن الفوانيس الصغيرة من وين ماخذتنهن؟

----------


## Dr.Hanoody

ما شاء الله رووووووووعه
الله يهنيكم ...

بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟

----------


## EsSnGbAcYa

موفقه الغاليه 
تتهنين به ان شا الله

----------


## marammia

ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## pink.dreams

ما شاء الله 

الله يبعد الحساد يارب 

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

----------


## الوفية33

روووووووووعه

----------


## ام سلطان 55

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## أم مها11ري

_روووعة الحديقة مااشاء الله
ذووق وشغل مميز
تتهنووون فيها الغاليه_

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... روووووووووووووووعه
ممكن اسم المهندس فديتج؟

----------


## ما نسيت

ماشاء الله
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## القطوة الدلوعة

ما شاء الله وااايد رووعة

----------


## أم كنه

ماشالله وايد حلوه الحديقه تفتح نفس الواحد يوم يقعد ..فكرتكم حلوه ..وتطبيقها احلى ..حلو الواحد يحط زراعه للبيت ..الله يسعدكم ..بالبركه عليكم

----------


## توتا الحلوه

الصور وايد حلوه ومشكووووووووووووووره عليها وايد واااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## حنّــاني

حلوو ماشاء الله وايد بس كم كلف تقريبا

----------


## ميرة المنصوري

ما شاء الله 
وعقبال حدايق الجنة يارب

----------


## شمعة الحب2

رووووووووووووووووعه اشويه عليه 

انا بيتي جريب بيخلص وخاطري اسوي حديقه حلوه 

بس عند امنو اسير او منو المهندس الشاطر 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام شروفة

الله يباركلكم ويهنيكم في البيت ممكن اسم المهندس وكم تكلفة الحديقة ؟ اذا ممكن عالخاص

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الرحمن





> روعه ما شا ءالله .. بس شو اسم المهندس عاد ..؟؟





> ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الرحمن





> روووووووووووووووعه





> ماشاء الله.........
> 
> تبارك الرحمن
> 
> 
> جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور
> 
> ^_^





> روووووووعه ما شاء الله...





> روووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله ...
> 
> منو المهندس ؟؟؟


تسلمون خواتي 
الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم والسموحه منكم احاول ارد عالجميع لان كل اللي ردوا عموضوعي 
يستحقون الشكر فسامحوني عالتاخير لكني برد عالكل ان شاء الله

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

ماشاء الله عليش رررووووعه الله يبارك لك في الحديقه الرائعه

----------


## ملاك الحسن

روووووووووووعة الله يهنيك ان شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله رووووووعه





> ماشاء الله 
> 
> بس ممكن اعرف كم تكلفة الحديقة





> ماشااءالله وايد روعه





> ما شاء الله يلسه حلوه صوبكم ... بيي بشوي فالباربكيو اللي عندكم لوووول بستوي رزه شرات البنت العسل ^_^





> ماشاء الله حلو ..
> 
> تسلم ايدج ع الصور ..





> الله يسعدكم انشالله
> 
> روووعه


ردودكم الاروع ومشكورين وحياج يا قرقاشه انت وغلا بتنورون الحديقه

----------


## *فرااااشة*

حديقة ما عليها رمسه

بس بغيت اسالج 

من مصمم هالحديقة ؟؟؟

----------


## يا رب لك م

رووعة 
ربي يديم لكم هالنعمة ويخليكم ل بعض يا رب ...

----------


## أم حمد وسعيد

وااااااااااااااايد رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله..تبارك الرحمن
> 
> وايد روعة..ربي يهنيكم ببيتكم





> رووووعة
> 
> كم كلفتكم كامل





> ماشالله وايد حلوه ومرتبه تتهنون فيها





> رووووووووووووووووعه مشالله يخبل جنه حدييييقه فندق
> الله يهنيييكم





> ما شاء الله روووووووووووعة


نورتوا موضوع ي وردودكم اسعدتني
شكرا اموره حلوه حديقة القندق صج انا معجبه بحديقة جراند زيلامسي واحاول اقلدها عشان ما اوله للنمسا

----------


## بنت _ uae

ماشاء الله تباااااااارك الله 

ابااا الورررررررد مالي خص ااااااباااه مالي خص  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ![ملكية]!

ما شاء الله حلوه حيل ’

الله يباركلكم بها , بيت عامر بإذن الله

----------


## الفخامة

ماشاء الله حديقتكم جميلة تشرح الصدر
الله يهنيكم في بيتكم أنتي وبعلج وإعيالج
آآآآآآآآآمممممممممممييييييييين

----------


## حمده القبيسي

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## شذى راك

رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة ما شاء الله

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

ماشاء الله
روووووووعه

----------


## حلمي الصغير

شو اقول شو ارد عليج 

اقولج حلو رووعه والله ما يكفي 

بصراحه ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااع ماشا لله عليج 

ربي يهنيج بالبيت والحديقة ويخليلج غلا يارب 

وانا اشوف دام عندج هالموهبه انتج تصممين حدايق استغليها لانج فعلا مبدعه 

والرب حافظ

----------


## العذبــــه

ماشاء الله 

رووووووووووووعه

----------


## امل الحياة

بصراحة حلو وعجبني 

الله يهنيكم فيه

----------


## SRAAB1

بسم الله ماشاءالله 
الحديقة وايد حلوة 
تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله 

خاصة في الشتاء القعدة فيها روعه

----------


## --أم سيف--

واااااااااايد حلوه....بس ناقصه العاب...... :Smile:

----------


## ماروني

ما شاءالله اللهم لا حسد حلو الصراحه^^

----------


## أم حمـــدان

ماشالله لاقوة الا بالله

----------


## مرت سلطان

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

الله يهنيكم ...

بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟

----------


## صـاحبة السمووو

ماشاء الله.........

تبارك الرحمن


جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور

حبيت اعرف اي مهندس مسوي لج الحديقه وفي اي اماره موجوه
وياريت رقمه تعطيني ياه 
وكم كلفج 
وسمووحه عل الاسئله

----------


## خليدة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

الله يهنيكم ...

----------


## أم طيفاني

روووووووعه مااا شااااااء الله

----------


## مـــــرايا

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

----------


## Vintage Box

مشاءلله تبارك الرحمن ...الحديقه وايد حلوة و اتجنن .. خاصه حركة الباربيكيو عيبتني واااايد.
بس عندي ملاحظة : في وايرات على الارض لاحظتها في كذا صورة , لو ترفعينعهم عن الأرض (( للسلامه و الأمان )) و في نفس الوقت يكون منظر الحديقه احلى من قبل  :Smile:

----------


## الانسة الصغيرة

نايس نايس نايس

----------


## دمووووع

ما شاء الله رووووووعه حديقتج  :Smile: 

الله يهنيج فيها وعقبالي ان شاء الله
ادعيلي

----------


## um_khald

يعطيج العافيه أختي 
ماشاء الله عليج ذوقج روعه

----------


## معجبة

لا لا لا لا كلمة روعة شوية عليها ماشاء الله فانتستك 
يباله تعزمينا على شرب شاي في حديقتج

----------


## أم حمودي977

الصراحه روووووووعه ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
خاطري يكون عندي حديقة حلوه مثلها بس ان شاء الله لما يخلص بيتي راح نستشيرج الغاليه

----------


## فديت اماراتي

روعه روووعه ماشاء الله ..
الا تعالي شو سالفة الـxo؟!^^

----------


## shwooog

ما شاء الله رووووووووووووووعه تتهنون فيه يارب........

----------


## أغلـ حبيبه ـى

ماشاءالله وااايد حلوه صراحه 
تصميم وابداع وذوق في نفس الوقت^^

----------


## أم المر

عساه منزلن مبروك ان شاء الله تتهنون فيه

----------


## ad1_queen1

روعه الا خبال والالوان

----------


## أنا مسلمه

ماشاء الله رووووووووووووووووووعه 

الله يهينيييكم يارب ..

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> منو المهندس وفي اي اماره..؟ وكم كلفكم..؟





> وااااااااااااايه تخبلت عيلها والله
> 
> 
> صدق تحسين عمرج فحديقة فندق ..
> 
> رووووعه ما شاء الله ..
> 
> منو المهندس و كم كلفتج تقريبا؟





> ماشاء الله 
> 
> روعه بمعنى الكلمة 
> 
> ما اعرف اعبر عن شعوري بصراحة شي مميز وحلو 
> 
> انا لحد الحين ما شويت شي في حديقة البيت عندي بعض الافكار واريد انفذها وان اشاء الله انفذها في القريب العاجل 
> 
> وبنتواصل عشان اسالج بعض التفاصيل  مخي وقف عن التصميم ههههه ما اعرف يمكن عين يتني ههههههههههه





> ما شاء الله واااااااايد حلو
> شو اسم المهندس ؟
> كم كلفكم ؟





> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووعه 
> 
> كم كلفتكم الحديقه وممكن كل التفاصيل على الخاص





> ما شاء الله و الله حلوه و عقبال حديقة بيتي





> مائاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> 
> تقبلي مروري
> 
> مع تحيتي



مشكورين خواتي اتاوايد فرحانه انا صور الحديقه عيبتكم
الله يجعل ايامكم كلها انس ومسرات ويعطيكم اللي في بالكم

----------


## xouaexo

> ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله





> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> الله يباركلكم في البيت وفي هالحديقه الجنان





> مائاء الله تبارك الله
> كم كلفتكم الحديقه وممكن كل التفاصيل على الخاص





> ماشاءلله حلووووه 
> 
> ان شاءلله تتهنون فيها 
> 
> منو المهندس؟





> بقمة في الروووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة





> ماشالله تبارك الله روعه
> الحديقه
> الله يهنيج انشالله ويسعدج





> جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور



تسلمون خواتي ما قصرتوا مشكورين ع الدعاء الطيب الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم يا رب

----------


## قطوه مينونه

ما شا لله .. تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووعه ..

----------


## بنووته//~*

الله يباركلكم فيه
الصراحه قمه في الروعه
والذوق جدا راقي

----------


## ام خالد ومحمد

روووعه الغاليه الله يهنيج فيها ويباركلج بها
منو المهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكم كلفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفي اماره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

> رووووعه ما شاء الله





> ماشاء الله لا إله إلا الله تبارك الرحمن في قمة الروووعه





> ماشاء الله روعه 
> 
> اكيد وايد كلفكم ما شاءالله 
> نحن حديقتنا كلفنا جريب اميه وخمسين الف درهم





> حديقة حلوة
> ربي يهينكم ان شاء الله
> 
> ام سيف



انتوا الاروع خواتي وصدقوني الحديقه وايد مهمه في البيت والكل بيستانس فيها كبار وصغار وضيوف 
ونحن كم نكلف للميالس اللي ما نستخدمهم وايد فعادي نصرف زياده للحديقه

----------


## احلى الاسامي

روعه ماشاء الله ..الله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## نبض جابر

رووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله بس يباله شوية لمسات عسب تكتمل الحديقه

----------


## هيوووونه

رووعه ماشاء الله 
مبروكه عليكم

----------


## umsawaaaf

روووعة تتهنون فيها

----------


## فديتني حبوبه

ماشالله


رووووعه 

الله يبعد عنكم الحسد 

وتتهنون به انشالله

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الغاليه بلييييييييييز ابا رقم المهندس

----------


## عيون ح

روووعه ما شاء الله الحديقه .. 

الصراحه تفتح النفس ..

الغاليه من سوالج الحديقه ..

----------


## oOإماراتيةOo

ماشاء الله شغل حلوووو


ممكن التفاصيل عل الخاص
اسم المهندس ؟ رقمه؟ جم كلفكم؟؟الـــــــــــــخ

----------


## A.H.S

> روووووووووووعه
> 
> اختي منو الي مسوي لكم دزاين الحديقه؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأمينه

اللهم بارك واااااااايدحلو ممكن اعرف انتي من وين ومنو المهندس

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



مــاشالله ^.^
تبــارك الله . .

*

----------


## [ لحظة غروب ]

ما شا الله يفتح النفس

تتهنون فيها يارب

----------


## ام شامه

روووووcــﮧ الصرآحـﮧ

ذوقج قمـﮧ

ٺٺہـכּـوכּ فيہآ يآرب

وثآכּـگس حبوبـﮧ cـآلصور

㋡

----------


## shoso

ممكن رقم المهندس والتكلفه بليز

----------


## رنج ابيض

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## شيطونه راك

ما شاء الله وايد وايد وايد حلوه حديقتكم
الله يبعد الحساد عنكم

----------


## الغـر الحـشيم

ماشاءالله تبارك الله
روعه محلا القعده فهالمكان الزييين ^_^

----------


## xouaexo

> الصراحه إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااع





> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله !
> 
> MY KIND OF GARDEN





> ما شاء الله روووعه 
> 
> تتهنين فيها حبيبتي





> روعه ماشاءالله
> 
> 
> 
> تتهنييييييييييييييييين فيها يارب





> روعة الصراحة وااااااايد والغلا اروع ربي يحفظها





> ربي يهنيج بها ......صراحة روعة وعطيتيني أفكار للحديقة الي ابغي أسويها في بيتي 
> بس الاحجار وايد حلوه ..........بحصل منها في الدراجون سيتي (الصيني)





> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. روعة الحديقة.. بس سؤال عن الفوانيس الصغيرة من وين ماخذتنهن؟


الف شكر منورين موضوعي 
الغلا تسلم عليكم وهي كانت نجمة ليالي نمساويه وكان الها صور اكثر في الحديقه واتعمدت اشلها لكن ما شاء الله عليها خذت الاضواء مره ثانيه
اللي تسال عن الاحجار بصراحه ان اشتريت اغلبية الاشياء من ايس هارد وير فستفال سيتي
بالنسبه للفوانيس الاثنين اللي على جوانب الشباك من لايف ستايل

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله رووووووووعه
> الله يهنيكم ...
> 
> بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟





> موفقه الغاليه 
> تتهنين به ان شا الله





> ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع





> ما شاء الله 
> 
> الله يبعد الحساد يارب 
> 
> تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه





> روووووووووعه





> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن





> _روووعة الحديقة مااشاء الله
> ذووق وشغل مميز
> تتهنووون فيها الغاليه_



الله يبارك في حياتكم خواتي 
ردودكم في قمة الذوق والرقي فالف شكر

----------


## xouaexo

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... روووووووووووووووعه
> ممكن اسم المهندس فديتج؟





> ماشاء الله
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة





> ما شاء الله وااايد رووعة





> ماشالله وايد حلوه الحديقه تفتح نفس الواحد يوم يقعد ..فكرتكم حلوه ..وتطبيقها احلى ..حلو الواحد يحط زراعه للبيت ..الله يسعدكم ..بالبركه عليكم





> الصور وايد حلوه ومشكووووووووووووووره عليها وايد واااااااااااااااااااايد





> حلوو ماشاء الله وايد بس كم كلف تقريبا





> ما شاء الله 
> وعقبال حدايق الجنة يارب



تسلمون خواتي عالدعوات الطيبه والردود المشجعه 
منورين موضوعي الف شكر

----------


## أم سوافي 2020

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووعه

----------


## العيناويه3

ما شالله وووووايد حلوه عليج بالعافيه

----------


## Om SoSo

> ماشاء الله شغل حلوووو
> 
> 
> ممكن التفاصيل عل الخاص
> اسم المهندس ؟ رقمه؟ جم كلفكم؟؟الـــــــــــــخ

----------


## ماني صغيره

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## شهد4

رووووووووووووووعه تتهنون فيها...

----------


## xouaexo

> رووووووووووووووووعه اشويه عليه 
> 
> انا بيتي جريب بيخلص وخاطري اسوي حديقه حلوه 
> 
> بس عند امنو اسير او منو المهندس الشاطر





> الله يباركلكم ويهنيكم في البيت ممكن اسم المهندس وكم تكلفة الحديقة ؟ اذا ممكن عالخاص





> وايـد حلوه اليلسـه إلي مسوينهـا 
> الله يهنيـج ^^





> ماشاء الله عليش رررووووعه الله يبارك لك في الحديقه الرائعه





> روووووووووووعة الله يهنيك ان شاء الله


تسلمون خواتي 
الله يبارك فيكم منورين موضوعي

----------


## xouaexo

> حديقة ما عليها رمسه
> 
> بس بغيت اسالج 
> 
> من مصمم هالحديقة ؟؟؟





> رووعة 
> ربي يديم لكم هالنعمة ويخليكم ل بعض يا رب ...





> وااااااااااااااايد رووووووووووووووووعه





> ماشاء الله تباااااااارك الله 
> 
> ابااا الورررررررد مالي خص ااااااباااه مالي خص





> ما شاء الله حلوه حيل ’
> 
> الله يباركلكم بها , بيت عامر بإذن الله





> ماشاء الله حديقتكم جميلة تشرح الصدر
> الله يهنيكم في بيتكم أنتي وبعلج وإعيالج
> آآآآآآآآآمممممممممممييييييييين


الله يسعدكم خواتي 
كم تسوى عندي المشاعر الصادقه والدعاء الطيب منكم 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## غرنوقة غاوية

روووووووووووعة ما شاء الله ...

----------


## ميمي 111

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و ما شاء الله روعه روعهربي يهنيكم ..

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## $العامرية$

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

قمة الرووعه والابداع

----------


## um_najla

روووووووووووووووووووووعة تبارك الرحمن

----------


## لـيديUAE

> انتوا الاروع خواتي وصدقوني الحديقه وايد مهمه في البيت والكل بيستانس فيها كبار وصغار وضيوف 
> ونحن كم نكلف للميالس اللي ما نستخدمهم وايد فعادي نصرف زياده للحديقه


ماشاء الله حديقه روعه 
صدقج اشكثر تكلفنا الميالس 
والاشياء الاهم نستخسر عليها 
الله ايوفقج يارب 
 :Smile:

----------


## والله عصبت

الصراحة ووووووووااااااايد روعة والله خبال 
عيل ما يحتاي تسافرون برع
الله يهنيكم انشالله
بس بغيت اسال كم كلفتكم تقريبا عساس اذا فكرنا انسوي شراتها

----------


## ام عبادي70

ما شاء الله روعه
الله ايهنيكم فيها

----------


## Hno0odah

الله يوفقج ويهنيج في البيت اللي اكثر من روعه 

واللي يوفق فراشة بوظبي في الدراسه 

والله يهنيكم انشاء الله

----------


## أم سارا

روعه ماشاء الله يهنيكم ربي وعقبال بيتي ان شاء الله

----------


## almajnoona

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
ممكن إطرشيلي رقم المهندس وكم التكلفة

----------


## ananya_7elwa

رووووووووووووووعة ما شاء الله

----------


## i!i!

وايد حلوه 

مبروك ان شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله





> رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة ما شاء الله





> ماشاء الله
> روووووووعه





> شو اقول شو ارد عليج 
> 
> اقولج حلو رووعه والله ما يكفي 
> 
> بصراحه ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااع ماشا لله عليج 
> 
> ربي يهنيج بالبيت والحديقة ويخليلج غلا يارب 
> 
> وانا اشوف دام عندج هالموهبه انتج تصممين حدايق استغليها لانج فعلا مبدعه 
> ...





> ماشاء الله 
> 
> رووووووووووووعه





> بصراحة حلو وعجبني 
> 
> الله يهنيكم فيه





> بسم الله ماشاءالله 
> الحديقة وايد حلوة 
> تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله 
> 
> خاصة في الشتاء القعدة فيها روعه



مرحبا الساع حيا الله بنات المنتدى الغاليات
زين ان الحديقه عيبتكم وان شاء الله تاخذون منها افكار حلوه
واليلسه فيها فعلا حلوه وتريح الاعصاب لو بس تشوفون العصافير الصغار وهو يلعبون في حديقتنا ويغنون وخاصه من الصبح وقريب المغرب وايد يننون 
وانا فعلا مستغله موهبتي في التصميم في كل بيتنا لكن ما احب استغلها تجاريا لاني ما صقلتها بالدراسه النظريه

----------


## آنسة العين

روووووووووووعه كشخه كشخه حق يلست الصبح وريوووق


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمة

----------


## الدلـــع

ماشاء الله روعه

----------


## xouaexo

> واااااااااايد حلوه....بس ناقصه العاب......





> ما شاءالله اللهم لا حسد حلو الصراحه^^





> ماشالله لاقوة الا بالله





> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...
> 
> الله يهنيكم ...
> 
> بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟





> ماشاء الله.........
> 
> تبارك الرحمن
> 
> 
> جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور
> 
> حبيت اعرف اي مهندس مسوي لج الحديقه وفي اي اماره موجوه
> وياريت رقمه تعطيني ياه 
> ...





> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...
> 
> الله يهنيكم ...





> روووووووعه مااا شااااااء الله



مشكورين خواتي نورتوا موضوعي
اللي تسال عن الالعاب هاي حديقه للمتعه وما بحط فيها مرايحين وزحلاقيه لان بكل بساطه حديقة الفريج على بعد خطوات من بيتنا وكلها العاب يديده وفرصه اليهال يختلطون مع يهال الفريج ويستون اجتماعيين ويتعلمون ان الحياه مب سهله ممكن يطيحون وممكن ينظربون فيعرفون كيف يتصرفون من وهم صغار واكيد اراقبهم من بعيد او حد من خواتهم حديقة الفريج مدرسه بالنسبه لي وتسلمون

----------


## فيكتوريـــ$ـا

عيبتي طاولت الورد ^^

----------


## فرحة 94

ماااااااااااااااشاء الله ,,,,, الله يسعدكم ,,,دنيا وآخره

----------


## Om..LoOody

رووووووووووووعه ماشا الله
ربي يهنيكم فيها

----------


## حرم المهيــري

ماشاء الله عساه بيت عامر

وماشاء الله على غلا الله يخليها ان شاء الله

تقبلي مروري

حرم المهيري

----------


## الدماني5

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## amira

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الغرام العذب

جعله بيت عاااااااااااااااااااامر والتصميم روووعه ممكن أعرف وين 

وبعد بيتكم وين بالمره ,,, عشان أزوووركم والقهوه علي أنا ,,,,><

----------


## لوكل

ماشاء الله الله يبارك في كلامج ان شاء الله

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووعة

الله يهنيكم يااارب

----------


## شيكي

روعه ما شالله الله يهنيج

----------


## نبع الحياة

ما شاء الله بيت السعادة والهنا يا رب
حلوة واااااااايد الحديقة .. اموت على الزرع والحدائق

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

بالبركة عليكم 
ماشالله واااااااااااايد حلوة الحديقة

----------


## الحب لك وح

وايدحلوه الحديقه و الي يالسه احلى بعد بس اختي حبيت اسالك عن التخطيط منو خطط المنظور الكم و منو نفذه

----------


## نوارةUAE

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووووعه ..... تتهنون حبوبه ..

----------


## ريحة الورد

فديتج طرشيلي اسم المهندس وعنوانه وكم كلفتكم لو سمحتي 0

----------


## مسك دبي

ما شاء الله وايد حلوه

 :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

> تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه





> مشاءلله تبارك الرحمن ...الحديقه وايد حلوة و اتجنن .. خاصه حركة الباربيكيو عيبتني واااايد.
> بس عندي ملاحظة : في وايرات على الارض لاحظتها في كذا صورة , لو ترفعينعهم عن الأرض (( للسلامه و الأمان )) و في نفس الوقت يكون منظر الحديقه احلى من قبل





> نايس نايس نايس





> ما شاء الله رووووووعه حديقتج 
> 
> الله يهنيج فيها وعقبالي ان شاء الله
> ادعيلي





> يعطيج العافيه أختي 
> ماشاء الله عليج ذوقج روعه





> لا لا لا لا كلمة روعة شوية عليها ماشاء الله فانتستك 
> يباله تعزمينا على شرب شاي في حديقتج





> الصراحه روووووووعه ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> خاطري يكون عندي حديقة حلوه مثلها بس ان شاء الله لما يخلص بيتي راح نستشيرج الغاليه


تسلمون يا الغاليات
ان شاء الله كلكم تسوون مثل حديقتنا واحسن
بالنسبه للوايرات هاي مال الاضاءه وفولتيتها ضعيفه وصحيح مشوهه الحديقه بس شو اسوي المهندس سافر وما خلص شغله لين الحين
وحياكم تاخذون شاي العصاري في الحديقه واذا ييتوا المسا نسوي لكم باربيكيو

----------


## ام هدويه

ما شاء الله رووووووووعه
الله يهنيكم ...

بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

ماشاء الله روووووووعه الله يفرحكم

----------


## تركواز

ماشاء الله تجنن 


ثانكس على الصور

----------


## Mozaaa

ما شاء الله عليج تتهنين فيه

----------


## سيدة جميرا

يجنن ماشالله .. 

بس عندي سؤال 
كراسي الحديقه بتم جيه ؟؟ يعني بتيلسون عالرخام ؟؟ ما بتحطين مخاد ؟

----------


## أم نوووف

ما شاء الله ررررررررررروعه انا وريلي تخبلنا عليها اونا نحاول نسرق افكار من حديقه الاحلام لبيتنا بس فديتج كم كلفتكم اكيد وايد؟

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله رووووووووعه
> الله يهنيكم ...
> 
> بس ابغي اعرف لو سمحتي اسم المهندس ورقمه وكم كانت تكلفة الحديقة عزيزتي ؟؟





> ماشاء الله روووووووعه الله يفرحكم





> ماشاء الله تجنن 
> 
> 
> ثانكس على الصور





> ما شاء الله عليج تتهنين فيه





> يجنن ماشالله .. 
> 
> بس عندي سؤال 
> كراسي الحديقه بتم جيه ؟؟ يعني بتيلسون عالرخام ؟؟ ما بتحطين مخاد ؟





> ما شاء الله ررررررررررروعه انا وريلي تخبلنا عليها اونا نحاول نسرق افكار من حديقه الاحلام لبيتنا بس فديتج كم كلفتكم اكيد وايد؟



تسلمون خواتي منورين موضوعي
واطمنوا الكراسي اشترينا لها مخاد ودلعنا الحديقه زياده بعد كم شهر يمكن انزل الكم موضوع 
عن وحده من العزايم في الحديقه
ويا ام نوف الافكار والديزاين حلال عليكم و لبنات المنتدى كلهم

----------


## tilkalora

ماشالله تباركتي عقبالي يارب اسوي حديقتي

----------


## دانة ثمينة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## احتاجك..

حبيبتي كم كلفتج الحديقة لانها صدق خبااااااااااااال

----------


## أم مايد 2008

رووووووووعة ما شاء الله

----------


## سلرا

ما شاء الله يا ام محمد طبعا الحديقه خواتى على الطبيعه وايد احلى عن الصور وانا تابعت مراحل تطور الحديقه مع ام محمد وزرتها في البيت الحديقه غناء ولمسات ام محمد في كل كورنر بالفعل هيه بدعه
الله يوفقج ويفرحج في بيتج الكلاسيكى وحديقتج وارفه الظلال

----------


## أم ميثوووه

رووووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## أم كاكي

حلووو ما شاء الله

----------


## روح البداوه^%

رووووووووووووووعه
ما شالله

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله يا ام محمد طبعا الحديقه خواتى على الطبيعه وايد احلى عن الصور وانا تابعت مراحل تطور الحديقه مع ام محمد وزرتها في البيت الحديقه غناء ولمسات ام محمد في كل كورنر بالفعل هيه بدعه
> الله يوفقج ويفرحج في بيتج الكلاسيكى وحديقتج وارفه الظلال


كعادتك اخجلتي تواضعي يا ام طحنون
الحديقه تستوي روعه باللمه الحلوه ويا اهل القلوب الطيبه والنوايا الصافيه صديقاتي الغاليات
ومدام انا محاطه والحمد لله بالنخبه من خبيرات الديكور وتنسيق الحدايق فلازم ابدع
الله يسعدج ويعافيج تشرفت بمرورك عزيزتي سلرا

----------


## أم توتة

الله يهنيكم ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
.. روووووعة .. 


وعقبال اخلص حديقة بيتنا يااارب
الغالية ممكن اسم المهندس ورقمه ..!!

----------


## سكارليت

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## شمسه المرر

ماشاء الله كل شي حلو وذوقكم حلو 
الله يبارك لكم وعساه بيت عامر يارب

----------


## العين الغضية

رووووعه ما شاء الله ..

منو المهندس و كم كلفتج تقريبا؟

وبغيت اسال انت مسوية نظام شلال مائي

----------


## [ المندوس ]

رووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## سلامة2009

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## Um7maid

ما شاء الله!!

ما شفت حد مهتم بزراعة بيته مثل هالشكل

أنا يحليلي أبغي أزرع كم وريدة ويالله يالله ينبتن!!

ما شاء الله، الله يفرحكم فيها  :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

> ماشالله تباركتي عقبالي يارب اسوي حديقتي





> ماشاء الله تبارك الله





> حبيبتي كم كلفتج الحديقة لانها صدق خبااااااااااااال





> رووووووووعة ما شاء الله





> ما شاء الله يا ام محمد طبعا الحديقه خواتى على الطبيعه وايد احلى عن الصور وانا تابعت مراحل تطور الحديقه مع ام محمد وزرتها في البيت الحديقه غناء ولمسات ام محمد في كل كورنر بالفعل هيه بدعه
> الله يوفقج ويفرحج في بيتج الكلاسيكى وحديقتج وارفه الظلال





> رووووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله





> حلووو ما شاء الله



تسلمون خواتي ما قصرتوا 
ان شاء الله كل وحده تسوي الها حديقه وتستانس عليها

----------


## ميروووه

> 


 ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله اكثر شي عيبني في حديقتج هالبارت ربي ايهنيكم ان شاء الله ويسعدج ويرزقج من نعيمه 



ميروووه

----------


## نبع المسك

واااااااااااااااايد حلوة

----------


## عاشقة شقى

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ... والله كلمة رووعه شوويه عالحديقه 

ربي يعطيييكم خيرها ويكفيييكم شرها ..... وفدييييت هالبنوته انا... الله يحفظها من كل شر

وموفقه يالغاليه بالدنيا والآخره

----------


## ورده ^_^

رووووووووعه تتهنين فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## بسمه سحاب

رووعه ماشاء الله الحديقه

----------


## xouaexo

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ... والله كلمة رووعه شوويه عالحديقه 
> 
> ربي يعطيييكم خيرها ويكفيييكم شرها ..... وفدييييت هالبنوته انا... الله يحفظها من كل شر
> 
> وموفقه يالغاليه بالدنيا والآخره


تسلمين يا الغلا ويعيش غاليج ولا هنتي 
الله يوفقج دنيا واخره 
والله مرات توصلني ردود استحي منها ولا اعرف ارد عليها من روعتها وهذا واحد منهم
جزاك الله خير

----------


## الامبراطورة1

ما شاء الله روعة

----------


## كلي غلـا

حديقة روووعة

----------


## AL-Zarouni

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة حديقتج 


ماشاء الله

----------


## BlaCk CaT

ما شاء الله


رووعه

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله روعة





> حديقة روووعة





> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة حديقتج 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله





> ما شاء الله
> 
> 
> رووعه


حياكم الله منورين الموضوع

----------


## الأميرة2

تجنن ماشاءالله تتهنون فيها يارب

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن  :Smile:  الله يهنيج يا رب ويسعدج . .

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ما شاء الله

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## خہفٌہٌآيہٌا

عساج ع القوه الشيخه 

وتسلمين على الطرح الترتووووب

----------


## غاوي

وااايد حلوه حديقتكم والله يجعل فيها راحتكم

----------


## Bent RAK

رووووعة .. ما شاء الله .. 

بس ما تييييب الحشرات .. 


^_^

----------


## (( عيون ))

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

الغلا ممكن ابا اسم المهندس وكم تقريبا كلفتج؟؟

----------


## روح الوداع 22

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين

----------


## روح الغلا وبس

*ماشالله بصراحه رووووعه حبيت اسال تصميم منو وكم كلفج ؟
ربي يهنيج يالغلا*

----------


## طيف العمر

روعة الحديقة 

الغاااااااااااااااااالية

----------


## اناناسة

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## أم عنووودي

ماشاء الله عجيبة تتهنون فيه يارب

----------


## بينك

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ميرة دبي

*ماشاء الله روووعـــــــــــــهـ*

----------


## UmSawaf

ماشاء الله 

وتباااااااااااااارك الله

----------


## al7oor7

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

منو المهندس وفي اي اماره..؟ وكم كلفكم..؟

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

ماشاااااااااااء الله وايد حلوه

----------


## xouaexo

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> الغلا ممكن ابا اسم المهندس وكم تقريبا كلفتج؟؟





> ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين





> *ماشالله بصراحه رووووعه حبيت اسال تصميم منو وكم كلفج ؟
> ربي يهنيج يالغلا*





> روعة الحديقة 
> 
> الغاااااااااااااااااالية





> ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله





> ماشاء الله عجيبة تتهنون فيه يارب





> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن


ما قصرتوا خواتي حديقتنا زاهيه بوجودكم
والله يهنيكم والف شكر الغاليه انوسه

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.... بصراااحه الحديقه روووعه وتفتح النفس والورده الصغيره غلا محلتنها ... الله يحفظها ....

مممكن اختي اسم المهندس ورقمه مصمم الحديقه.؟

----------


## farfela

ما شاء الله 

ما شاء الله 

ما شاء الله 

تجنن .. رووووووووووووووووووعه

تتهنون بها ^^

----------


## M!sS_eLeGnT

الله يهنيكم..
ما شاء الله ..

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

نحن كل ما نزرع بتلات ورود ما يتمن على طول يذبلوون

ماشاءالله غاوي عقبال بيتنا

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.... بصراااحه الحديقه روووعه وتفتح النفس والورده الصغيره غلا محلتنها ... الله يحفظها ....
> 
> مممكن اختي اسم المهندس ورقمه مصمم الحديقه.؟





> ما شاء الله 
> 
> ما شاء الله 
> 
> ما شاء الله 
> 
> تجنن .. رووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> تتهنون بها ^^





> الله يهنيكم..
> ما شاء الله ..





> نحن كل ما نزرع بتلات ورود ما يتمن على طول يذبلوون
> 
> ماشاءالله غاوي عقبال بيتنا


تسلمون خواتي الف شكر
بالنسبه لاي زرع لازم من البدايه ينزرع صح وما تتعرض جذوره للهوا وبعدين السقي باعتدال 
لاتغرقوه ولا تعطشوه والازهار ما تبى شمس مباشره شويه ظل

----------


## لك روحي

فديتج ممكن تعطيني عالخاص رقم اللي مسوي لج الحديقه وكم كلفج

----------


## داري بوظبي

*الله يبارك لكم يارب ويهنيكم
تصميم رائع ماشاء الله*

----------


## احلام تونس

ما شاء الله

تبارك الرحمن


جعله الله عليكم منزلاً مباركاً 

^_^

----------


## موجه هادية

ما شاء الله.. تبارك الرحمن .. رووعة

الله يباركلكم فبيتكم وفي حديقتكم .

----------


## أم شماء

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت عرب uae

موفقه الغلا ان شاء الله

----------


## dam3a

ماشاااااء الله
قمة 
رهييييييييب

----------


## umsawaaaf

حلوووو

----------


## روزه

ما شاء الله واااااااايد حلو
شو اسم المهندس ؟
كم كلفكم ؟

----------


## أم عامر

رووووووووووووعة تتهنون فيه ان شالله

----------


## نقنوقة

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شويه عليه 
منو سااعدج في تصميم بيتج 
يليت تردين عليه اختي =)

----------


## ام_نونا

ماشاللله روووووووووووعه
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## غبووش

رووووووعة 
تتهنون فيه يااارب 
ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## دمعه...

تبااااااارك الله الله يهنيكم و يعمره بحسكم

----------


## ريم الهير

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه وايد الله يهنيكم

----------


## همس الريم

ماشاء الله 
التنسيق والترتيب قمة في الروعه
عسى الله يبارك لكم ويحفظكم في بيتكم ويعطيكم خيره ويبعد عنكم شره

----------


## زهور الخزامى

ما شا الله لا قوة الا بالله روعة تتهنو فيها يا رب

----------


## اموووووواج

رووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## fm1

عساه مبروك عليكم و تتهنون فيه

----------


## سمــ الرياض ـاء

مشاء الله قمة في الروعه

----------


## اسويرا

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن اختي كم كلفج ومن وين انتي.. ومنو المهندس..تحقيق هههه

----------


## D.S.F

ماشااالله تبااارك الله 

رووووووووعه و ذووووووق و ابداااااااااااع الصـــراحه 

تتهنووون فيها ان شاالله .. 

جد ابــدعتـــووو

----------


## el3roos

واااااااااااااااااايد حلوووو

----------


## xouaexo

> أختي هاي الحديقة مابحقيقية
> والدليلي علي اكده ان هناك مساحة بيضاء أعلي الصورة 
> وها الصور انا شفتها قبل عند × × × × × × × × ×
> ولو ما بتصدقوني بعطيكم تليفوناتهم : × × × × × × ×
> و هاي الصور مصممة علي برنامج يسمونه : 3D Max عندهم بالشركة


يا الغاليه انا مب محتاجه احط صور مب حقيقيه 
كل حد في المنتدى يعرفني ما احط الا مواضيع خاصه فيني ومن تصويري 
وتصميم الحديقه من افكاري انا عطيت المهندس الفكره وهو ابدع بتصميمها و تعديلها 
وها الشركه اللي تتكلمين عنها ما اعرفها ويمكن انتي تبين تمررين رقمها عشان تسوين الها دعايه
ابعدي عني ولا تحاولين تصطادين في المياه العكره

----------


## سلرا

> أختي هاي الحديقة مابحقيقية
> والدليلي علي اكده ان هناك مساحة بيضاء أعلي الصورة 
> وها الصور انا شفتها قبل عند × × × × × × ×× 
> ولو ما بتصدقوني بعطيكم تليفوناتهم : × × × ×× × ×و هاي الصور مصممة علي برنامج يسمونه : 3D Max عندهم بالشركة


السلام عليكم اخت ام رؤوف
اولا ممنوع وضع ارقام واسماء شركات على العام او الخاص لانها تعتبر دعايا 
ثانيا انا سرت بيت االاخت xoxo ي الشارجه وكنت متابعه معاها تصميم الحديقه من البدايه وشفت بعينى الحديقه يعنى الحرمه ما جذبت ولا ماخذه صور حد هذي صور حديقه بيتها وانا ما بشهد على الجذب لمجرد معرفتي فيها لانه اولا واخيرا محد مستفيد من هالسالفه غير الاثم الى بيكسبه الكاذب
وحرام عليج تكذبين الحرمه لمجرد انج تبين تسوين دعايا لشركه تخصج او لج مصلحه من ذكر اسمها وبالارقام بعد مع العلم انه الكل يعرف انه ممنوع

----------


## •°sиôω°•

استغرب من الي يجذبن بالواحد انزين ليش تجذب الحرمه <<< ماسوت شي خاارق ومستحييل يتصدق هيه عدلت حديقه بيتها

روووعه ماشاء الله و يسلملي هالذوق غناتي

تتهنين في الحديقه ان شاء الله

----------


## سلرا

> استغرب من الي يجذبن بالواحد انزين ليش تجذب الحرمه <<< ماسوت شي خاارق ومستحييل يتصدق هيه عدلت حديقه بيتها
> 
> روووعه ماشاء الله و يسلملي هالذوق غناتي
> 
> تتهنين في الحديقه ان شاء الله


حاجه في نفسها الغاليه ماشفتيها كاتبه اسم الشركه ورقمها زين ماحطت اسم المدير والموظفين وخريطه موقع الشركه الله يهدي بعض الناس ويصفي نيتهم

----------


## أم أحمد99

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
اللهم اجعله منزلا مباركا .....

----------


## xouaexo

> حاجه في نفسها الغاليه ماشفتيها كاتبه اسم الشركه ورقمها زين ماحطت اسم المدير والموظفين وخريطه موقع الشركه الله يهدي بعض الناس ويصفي نيتهم


العزيزه سلرا الف شكر لج وللاخت سنو ما قصرتوا وانا حصلت حقي وزياده 
شو يعني رد واحد من انسانه مريضه مقابل المئآت من الردود والدعوات الطيبه
ومشرفتنا دهن عود ما قصرت حذفت اسم الشركه والارقام اللي حاولت تمررهم 
بطريقه مكشوفه تتحرانا ما بننتبه لها
مشكورين خواتي والسموحه

----------


## نبض قلبه

ما شاء الله

مكان يبعث بالاسترخاء الصراحة اختي

الله يحفظج لبيتج وعيالج قولي آمين :Smile:

----------


## لشموخي رواية

رووووعه ماشاءالله تبارك الله..


لاهنتي يالغلا...

----------


## - براءة -

ما شاء الله قمة في الذوق
ربي يهنيكم

----------


## غلا الدنيا

ماشاءالله 

روعه روعه
الله يهنيكم

----------


## ام سعيد2

ماشاء الله في قمة الذوق والابداع ....

بس فديتج ابه اسم المهندس والسعر ع الخاص .......

----------


## ro7uae

الله يهنيكم فيه

----------


## *هابت ريح*

مــــــــــــــــــــا شااااااااااااااء الله روعة الحديقة
والأحلى غلا فديت رزت ويها

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله
> 
> مكان يبعث بالاسترخاء الصراحة اختي
> 
> الله يحفظج لبيتج وعيالج قولي آمين


تسلمين اختي على الدعوه الطيبه
فعلا وجود حديقه في البيت شي مهم وايد ونحن لين الحين نيلس فيها في المسا ونتعشى 
الحمد لله الجو لين الحين حلو وحطينا حوض صغير لليهال يتسبحون فيه

----------


## استندرا

وااااااااااايد حلو..... ياريت اعرف منو سوالج تزين الحديقه...ربي يهنيج الغاليه...

----------


## ميسون@

مااااشالله رووووعة أبغي ورده ههههه
منو المهندس وكم التكلفه الغااااليه بترياااج ع الخاص .

----------


## -80Amo0ona

الله يهنيج ويبارك لج فيه

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووعه الله يهنيكم فيه يارب

----------


## أم لطــاافــي

رووعه ما شاء الله ........ الله يهنيكم فيه

----------


## nona911

الله يباركلكم ويهنيكم في البيت ممكن اسم المهندس وكم تكلفة الحديقة ؟ اذا ممكن عالخاص

----------


## عفرا الشامسي

ممكن تطرشين اسم المهندس على الخاص

----------


## ام شمسه..

انا بعد ابا رقمه لو سمحتي :Smile:

----------


## بنانه العين

ممكن اسم المهندس

----------


## ظبايه الحلوه

ماشاالله ماشاالله ماشاالله

----------


## FM.

موفقه..

----------


## xouaexo

> وااااااااااايد حلو..... ياريت اعرف منو سوالج تزين الحديقه...ربي يهنيج الغاليه...





> مااااشالله رووووعة أبغي ورده ههههه
> منو المهندس وكم التكلفه الغااااليه بترياااج ع الخاص .





> الله يهنيج ويبارك لج فيه





> ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووعه الله يهنيكم فيه يارب





> `ذووووووووق ماشاالله . . ربي يسعدكمممممممم,,





> رووعه ما شاء الله ........ الله يهنيكم فيه





> الله يباركلكم ويهنيكم في البيت ممكن اسم المهندس وكم تكلفة الحديقة ؟ اذا ممكن عالخاص


تسلمون خواتي 
الله يهنيكم ومشكورين ع الردود الطيبه

----------


## bint saifan

ماشاء اللة حديقتج وايد حلوة

----------


## أمواااج

*ماشااااااااااااااء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!

تباااااااارك الرحمن !!!!!!!!!!!

حديقتكم روووووووعه

ربي يهنيكم ويجمعكم فيها على خييييييييييير دووووووووم ان شا الله

سلاااااااااامي للعياااال الحلويييييين*

----------


## xouaexo

> *ماشااااااااااااااء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> تباااااااارك الرحمن !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> حديقتكم روووووووعه
> 
> ربي يهنيكم ويجمعكم فيها على خييييييييييير دووووووووم ان شا الله
> 
> سلاااااااااامي للعياااال الحلويييييين*


تسلمين خالوه
سلامج يوصل تفضلوا عدنا بدون عزومه

----------


## أم توتة

هلا الغلا .. طلبت رقم المهندس ..ف الصفحات الجديمة ..


بانتظارج حبوبة

----------


## ام شيخه.

رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم الحنان

ررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة 


وتقبلي مروري المميز

----------


## محلوة بوظبي

رووووعه ما شاءالله ...


الله يباركلكم فيه ياارب ...

----------


## ام خليفه 1

ماشاء الله واااايد حلو

----------


## طشووونه

كم كلفتكم ..ومن المهندس

ربي يبارك لكم فيه

----------


## سرايا الليل

ما شاء الله رووووووعة تتهنوا فيه إن شاء الله والله يرزقنا ببيت مثله.

----------


## Uae_roses

ماشاء الله وايد حلوين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## مشاعر00

:MashaAllah:

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

ما شاء الله ........ تبارك الله ....... روووووووعه 
الله يسعدكم يارب دنيا وآخرة 
و عساه بيت عامر إنشالله

----------


## وسط قلبه

روعه ماشاءالله

----------


## غياثه

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## No 5

*ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


وايد حلو


وبتطلع احلى واحلى يوم بيظلل الشجر اكثر


ربي يهنيكم*

----------


## مزاجية وبس

مااااااشااااااااااااااااااااء الله تباارك الرحمن

----------


## غروري ضروري

واااااااااااااااايد حلووووووووووووووووووووووو

ربي يهنيكم ويسعدكم يااااارب ويجعله بيت عامر

----------


## --*&فرفووشة&*

وايد رووعه

----------


## عهايد

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## xouaexo

> *ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> 
> وايد حلو
> 
> 
> وبتطلع احلى واحلى يوم بيظلل الشجر اكثر
> 
> 
> ربي يهنيكم*





> مااااااشااااااااااااااااااااء الله تباارك الرحمن





> واااااااااااااااايد حلووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ربي يهنيكم ويسعدكم يااااارب ويجعله بيت عامر





> وايد رووعه





> ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووعه


تسلمون خواتي نورتوا موضوعي 
الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن

----------


## مياسوه

ماشاء الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## ام غايوتى

ما شاء الله روووعة .. ربي يسعدج ويبارك لج ويكفيج الشر ..

----------


## smile

روعه وربي يسعدكم ويهنيكم
الغالية بغيت اسم المهندس ورقمه والسعر لوسمحت

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

روووووووووووووعه

ما شااااااااااااء الله تتهنون في بيتكم

ممكن اعرف وين مسوية التصميم وكم السعر

----------


## راعية بوظبي

الله يباركلكم يارب ويهنيكم

----------


## فدوة لعيونك

واايد حلووو .. الغالية ممكن المكان اللي سوولج ايااه

----------


## memo.h

روووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## روضة بلادي

ماشالله روعه الله يسعدج ويهنيج

----------


## أم صنعا

روووووووووووووعه

ما شااااااااااااء الله تتهنون في بيتكم

ممكن اعرف وين مسوية التصميم وكم السعر

----------


## الخوااافي

روووووووووووووووووعه ماشالله

----------


## الحلوة رورو

ما شا الله روووعة!! تتهني فيها  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة العين

> روووووووووووووعه
> 
> ما شااااااااااااء الله تتهنون في بيتكم
> 
> ممكن اعرف وين مسوية التصميم وكم السعر

----------


## عاشقة السفر

ما شاء الله

----------


## الود4

ما شاءالله شي رائع

اذا ممكن اطرشيلي اسم المهندس ورقمة على الخاص عزيزتى

ومبروكة عليكم

----------


## أم يايا94

رائع ماشاالله

----------


## عذبـة المنطوق

روعه ماشاءالله شي يشرح القلب

----------


## Miss Dior}

روووووووعه 

والتصميم بعد روعه 

خذت افكااار لحديقة بيتنا 


تسلمين الغلا ....

وفراشة ابوظبي مشكووووره ع تنزيل الصور .... وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله

----------


## LDEHX

سبحانه الله و ما شاء الله

----------


## ام شامه30

ما شاء الله افكار جدا رائعه الله يهنيكم

----------


## ريحانة الدار

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ......... رووووووووووعه الله يبارك لكم فيها وفي البيت

----------


## الملكه فيكتوريا

روووعه تتهنيين فيه

----------


## xouaexo

> روووووووعه 
> 
> والتصميم بعد روعه 
> 
> خذت افكااار لحديقة بيتنا 
> 
> 
> تسلمين الغلا ....
> 
> وفراشة ابوظبي مشكووووره ع تنزيل الصور .... وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله


مشكوره الغاليه
وفراشة ابوظبي تشكرج وهي وايد فرحانه انج النتبهتي الها وتقول من كل ها الردود انتي ثاني وحده تدعين الها فيزاج الله خير والا هي كانت مهددتني ما تساعدني بتنزيل المواضيع

----------


## أم الطويل

الله يهنيكم

----------


## اجذب الكل

ما شا الله روووووووووووووعه
الله يهنيكم يا رب

----------


## - ميمي -

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## غلا القلب

الله يهنيج فيها 

تبارك الرحمن وااايد حلوه

----------


## ريـــــــم

*ما شاء الله تحفه فنية ^_^*

----------


## smile94

احلى حديقة شفتها وايد حلوه وغير تقليدية

----------


## U.A.E Heart

السـلآم علييكم
روووعهـ الحديقهـ .. ما شـااء الله
تسلمين ... وتسلم يمنى فراشة بوظبي عـ تنـزيـل الصور والله يعطيكن العافية إن شااء الله ^_^

----------


## فديتني حبوبه

روووووووووعه

----------


## حكاية_عشق

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## baba1ho

روووووووووووعه

----------


## الهـ الحزين ــم

ماشاءالله روووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## نبض حساس

ماااااااااااااااااشاء الله 
تبارك رحمان 

صراااااااااااااحه يطير عقل

----------


## *عســـل*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ماشاء اللـــــــه .. تباااركـــــــ الرحمـــــن 

روووووعــــــــــــــة

----------


## ميرا المري

ما شاء الله 


روعه

----------


## الدماني5

ماشاء الله حلو ترتيبج

----------


## LoOoL

v niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wooow

----------


## MAHA21

ماشالله روعة تتهنون فيه

----------


## فارضه احترامي

واااااااايد رووعه بصراحه ,,

والالوان طر والترتيب حلو =) 

تتهنون,,

----------


## عسوله اهلها

ماشاء الله 

رووووووووووووعه

شو اسم المهندس ؟ وين مكانه ؟؟

^^

----------


## šάjάџά

ما شاء الله رووووعه 

ربي يهنيج ..~

----------


## دمعـــة زايــد

ما شاء الله

عيني عليه بارده

في منتهى الروعة

----------


## كشخة عرب

وااااو روعه الحديقة فديتج

تتهنون فية ان شاء الله

----------


## المـHــآ

روووووعه ماشااء الله

----------


## almzoon

تتهنين يارب بس منوة الي سوالكم هالدزاين ومن وين وشو الاسعار اوك ؟؟؟

----------


## نعناعة منعنشة

روعة 

الله يهنيج فيها يا رب

----------


## sma-rak

رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام سلامة..

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو ....

----------


## ام سلامة..

مشكوووورة حبيبتي ...

----------


## blue eyes

روووووعة ما شاء الله ^^

----------


## UAQ_LADY

مااااااااااااااااشاءالله رووعه

----------


## @ام وديمه@

ما شاء الله في قمةالجمال تتهنون فيها ان شا الله بس ممكن اسم المهندس ومن وين وكم كلفتكم الحديقه

----------


## أحلام علي

ما شا الله مرتتتتتتتتب

ان شا الله تتهنون فيه

وذكرتيني بوحدة من الاهل اسمها بيقونيا

----------


## فدوة لعيونك

الغالية ما رديتي علينا من وين مسوية الحديقة وكم كلفتج ...

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

ما شااااااء الله 


تبارك الله ..

تتهنون فيها يااا رب

و بغيت اسالج .. اول صور .. صدقيه .؟ و الا مخطط الحديقه .؟

.. و منو المهندس ؟


و ما شاء الله عليها الغلا .. عسوله ..

ما شاء الله شغل روووووووعه

----------


## الشلقه

اولا: ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
ثانيا: الله يبارك لك فبيتك و يهنيج
اذا ممكن اعرف اس المهندس او رقمة ع الخاص

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ما شااااااااءالله 
تبارك الرحمن

خبااااااااااااااال

----------


## الاصالة 6

ماشاء الله وايد حلو وين سويني اي محل؟

----------


## أم هنادي

الله يباركلكم ويهنيكم في البيت ممكن اسم المهندس وكم تكلفة الحديقة ؟ اذا ممكن عالخاص

----------


## amjass

mashalah 3leeeech 9ara7ah fee 8emat el ebdaaa3

bss b'3ait as2lch mno sawalch yaha?

----------


## ظبية العين

الله يهنيج بالبيت والحديقه أكثر من روعه
وياريت يالغالية تطرشين لي رقم المهندسه على الخاص

----------


## سعاده2

بسم الله ماشاء الله روووعه

----------


## أم حمدان M

ما شاء الله..تبارك الرحمن

وايد روعة..ربي يهنيكم >>>>>

ممكن اسم المهندس ومن وين؟

----------


## قطورتي

ما شاء الله روعه الله يسعدكم فيه
ولو سمحتي منوه مسونه لكم

----------


## ام منيصير

رووووووعه ما شالله 
تتهنووون فييه ان شالله

----------


## حافظه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

روووووووووووووووعه وذوق

عقبال ما اسوي حديقة بيتي ان شاءالله

واكيد بنستفيد من افكارج

----------


## ملاااك الروح

وااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## راعية استيشن

روعه رووووووووووعه

----------


## الدانة

> ما شاء الله واااااااايد حلو
> شو اسم المهندس ؟
> كم كلفكم ؟

----------


## ام احمد 1997

الله يوفقج

----------


## *Chloé*

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه الصراحه
الله يهنيكم فيه يااارب

----------


## زهرة الشروق

روعة....ما شاء الله 
الله يزيد و يبارك.....انتي فعلاً رومانسية و افتخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر! !

----------


## حياتي بوظبي

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

في منتهى الذوق والجمال

ربي يحميج ويحمي عيالج وريلج ويحمي بيتكم من كل عين حاسد 

ربي يبارك لكم في حديقتكم وفي بيتكم ويهنيكم فيه ويرزقكم السعادة دوم إن شاء الله

----------


## شهرالزاد

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة تتهنو فيها ومنزل مبارك
حلليني اخذ بعض افكاركم اخ اخ اخ
بس توصيلات الكهربا واييد ومكشوفة

----------


## بنت الخوري

ماشاءالله ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## ظلال المساء

روعة و عقبالنا ان شالله

----------


## فينيسياا

ماشالله ربي يهنيج رووووووعة الحديقة ونا احب ستايلج

----------


## الحب أنت

ما شاء الله حلووه الحديقة ..

..

----------


## ..(كواليس)..

ماشاء الله جنان >>> ويارب تتهنين فيها >>> ماشاء الله على هالعقل الساحر >>> خخخخخ

----------


## أم مهاية

اختي الحديقة قمة في الروعة بس لو تكتبين تفاصيل التصميم وسعره + تكلفة التنفيذ 

واسم المهندس بتعمين الفايدة للجميع لأنه الكل محتاج هالمعلومات 

ونشكرج مرة ثانية

----------


## أم موفي

بالتوفيق حبوبة والله يحفظ لج ريلج وعيالج .... 
ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ,,,, الله يديم المحبة ....

----------


## Bent BuDhabi

ماشاء الله روعه روعه بس ممكن عاد نعرف شو اسم المهندس وكل التفاصيل عالخاص أختي.....

----------


## كلي_جاذبيه

روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## قلبي حلو

روعه ماشاء الله.

----------


## xouaexo

> اختي الحديقة قمة في الروعة بس لو تكتبين تفاصيل التصميم وسعره + تكلفة التنفيذ 
> 
> واسم المهندس بتعمين الفايدة للجميع لأنه الكل محتاج هالمعلومات 
> 
> ونشكرج مرة ثانية


خواتي للاسف المهندس شل بيزاته ولا بتشوفه العين ولا خلص النا الحديقه حسب التصميم 
وهو فعلا مصمم فنان بس ما كانت عنده شركه وقام يلقط النا عمال من اي مكان لين ما وصلها لها المستوى ونم شهور وها اللي تشوفونه بس مرحله اولى والله يسامح ابو عيالي سلماه كل الفلوس ومن يومها ما شافته العين
التصميم حلال عليكم اعتقد اي بناي مع مزارع يقدر يسويه ولا بيكلفكم مثل ما كلفنا 60000والسموحه منكم

----------


## أم مهاية

> خواتي للاسف المهندس شل بيزاته ولا بتشوفه العين ولا خلص النا الحديقه حسب التصميم 
> وهو فعلا مصمم فنان بس ما كانت عنده شركه وقام يلقط النا عمال من اي مكان لين ما وصلها لها المستوى ونم شهور وها اللي تشوفونه بس مرحله اولى والله يسامح ابو عيالي سلماه كل الفلوس ومن يومها ما شافته العين
> التصميم حلال عليكم اعتقد اي بناي مع مزارع يقدر يسويه ولا بيكلفكم مثل ما كلفنا 60000والسموحه منكم


حرااااااااااااااام عليه والله انه حرامي وحرام عليه الفلوس 

وتسلمين الغالية انا عيبني التصميم وباخذ افكار منه وبسوي لبيتي إن شاء الله يعني تعتقدين كم بيكلفنا إذا يبنا بناي من عندنا وزراع يعني 30000 او اقل؟

----------


## أم حمدان2010

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## غلو11

ما شاء الله وااااايـــــــــــــد

----------


## فدوك الناس

روؤوؤوعه آلصرـآأحه ,,

----------


## الضبي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## @أم عمر@

روووووووعة

ما شاء الله

----------


## بسمه الحياه

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## غلى الروح

ما شااء الله 

روووووووووووعه

----------


## مسحة عطر

ما شاء الله 

تتهنون فيها

----------


## حبك تملكني

الصرااااااااااااااااااااحة
قمة فى الذوق

----------


## بنت الزيودي

روووووووووووعه

----------


## أحب الكروشيه

روووووووووعه ما شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

واااااااااااااو

وااايد حلو,,,

----------


## شـفافة

رووووعه ما شاء الله ..

تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## دفى القلـوب

روووعة ما شاء الله ..

----------


## &أم الشموخ&

وااايد حلوه الحديقه

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

اذا ما عليج امر طرشيلي الرقم بيتنا يالسين نبنيه و نبا مصمم حدااايق

----------


## كلوديا

يا سلام حديقه حلوه ماشاء الله وتصميم جميل 

الله يعطيج العافيه تتهنين فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## فطوم84

كيوووت

----------


## xouaexo

بنات يا ريت محد يسالني عن رقم المصمم لانه طلع دغال وخذ الفلوس واختفى
وما كمل الحديقه 
التصميم موجود في بداية الموضوع حلال عليكم وييبوا شوية عمال وكم مزارع 
بينفذوه الكم والسموحه منكم ما برد على اللي يسالني عن رقمه[/SIZE[/U][/U][/U][/U]]

----------


## العين الدامعة

ممكن نعرف منو المهندس الي صمم لج .. وكم التكلفة ..

طرشي لي على الخاص

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

اللهم صلي على محمد
صدق رووووعة

----------


## عيون الوطن

بسم الله لاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## بدريه بدر

بصراحة في التصميم احلى عن الطبيعه 
موفققققة

----------


## ام سلطآن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يباركلكم يارب ويهنيكم

يجنن الصراحه ماشا ءالله

----------


## ريم2009

الصور الاولى شكلها مظبطه بالكمبيوتر يعني مش واقعية ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

> الصور الاولى شكلها مظبطه بالكمبيوتر يعني مش واقعية ؟؟؟؟؟


الغاليه اكيد الصور الاوليه رسم بالكمبيوتر لتصميم الحديقه

----------


## xouaexo

> بصراحة في التصميم احلى عن الطبيعه 
> موفققققة



اكيد التصميم احلى من الواقع 
ترا المهندس طلع دغال وما كمل الحديقه وخذ فلوسه ولا شافته العين 
فبليز محد يسال عن رقمه

----------


## amona2

مشاااااااااااااء الله

ابداااااااع

----------


## @[email protected]

رووووعه ما شاء الله
شكله كلفكم وايد؟؟!!

----------


## هلا بوظبي

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## الخفاشه

ماشاء الله.........

تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الدلوعة*

وااااو
ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## بنت ابراهيم

ماشالله حديقتج واايد رووعه الله يهنيج فيها

----------


## ام شيخه.

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## أم خليل

رووعه ما شاء الله 

تتهنون فيها الغاليه

----------


## جوري احمر

الله يهنكم فيه يارب

----------


## فط فط 83

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## قلب اماراتيه

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله.....الله يهنيكم فيه...^^

----------


## عشق الروح

روووووووووووعة ما شاء الله 

الله يهنيكم فيه يارب ويحفظ البنوته فديتها 


ومشكورة عطيتينا أفكار حلوه للحديقة

----------


## أم يايا94

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## أطيب قلب

الغاليه عند منوه مسويه حديقة البيت اي شركة ممكن رقمهااااااااا

----------


## آهات القلب

رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## falsalami

روعه ما شا ءالله كم تكلفة الحديقة

----------


## الغفليه

روعه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الريف22

ماشاءالله الله يهنيكم الغاليه

----------


## ساحرة حلوة

*ما شاء الله خبال حديقة بيتكم
أنا لو عندي جي ما بطلع من بيتنا مولية*

----------


## Creative

مشاءالله تبارك الرحمن

ممكن رقم المصمم على الخاص؟

ربي يهنيكم ويسعدكم

^_^

----------


## Elyaziah

ما شاء الله 

التصميم وااايد حلو ... وبتساتسون اكثر في يوم بيعتدل الجو .. ^_^

----------


## اختارها قلبي

روووووووووووووعهوشكله بيتكم فالبرشاء

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

ماشاء الله 

الله يهنيكم حبوبه

----------


## cupcake_girl

روعه ماشالله

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

روووووعه ماشاء الله 
تطلعين بطلعات روووووعه

----------


## sweeto0o

ماشاء الله وايد حلوه الحديقه

----------


## محاسبه

روعه وفن

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

موفقـــه

----------


## معاني الروح

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة ماشاء الله

----------


## انامل ام حمد

حديقتج وايد حلوه ابى اعرف منوه صممها لج

----------


## J44Z

ماشاء الله حديقتكم جميلة تشرح الصدر

الله يهنيكم في بيتكم

----------


## h2h

رووووعه ما شاء الله


الله يهنيكم

----------


## فرصاد

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## اليازيا

ماشاء الله.........

تبارك الرحمن


جعله الله منزلاً مباركاً معموراً بالسعادة والسرور

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

روووووووووووعه ماشاء الله . . إبداااع . .!

----------


## شيختهم_كلهم

بصراحه خليتني افتح ملفج الخاص وادور على مواضيعج اللي منزله فيها صور بيتج


ذوقج واااااااااايد فضيع 


والحديقه كلمة روعه شويه عليها



شئ يخبل



تتهنون فيه والله يرزقكم بيت الاخره احلى واحلى ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الماركه

روووووووووووووعه
..

----------


## مرحباني

روووووووعه ماشاء الله 

الله يوفق فراشة بوزظبي ف دراستهاا 

 :Smile:

----------


## بنت الماركه

مــــــاا شاء الله
..

----------


## newmama

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## &راقى بذوقى&

ابصراحه مب روعه قمه فى الروعه الله يهنيج ببيتج ........والله شهيتينى يكون عندى بيت

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## رمشـ الغلا

روعه وربي


تتهنين فيها ^^

----------


## أم حمدة2008

ما شاءالله حديقه جميله وترتيبها جميل

----------


## shj Girl

روعه ماشاء الله

----------


## أم عقيل

الصراااااااحه واااااايد روعه
ما شاء الله.....

----------


## نهاروليل

ما شاء الله حلو بالبركة

----------


## وردة الواحة

رررروووعة

----------


## بنوته18

ماشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااء الله
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووعه

----------


## بثـينه

*ما شاء الله رووووووووووووووعه*
*قمه في الفخامه والرقي ...*
*فعلا ابدااااااااااااااع بكل معنى الكلمه ...*

*الله يبارك لكم في بيتكم و يبعد عنكم عيون الحساد ^^*

*و ما عليج أمر ممكن رقم المهندس ^^ و في أي اماره ؟؟؟ و كيف سويتي حركه XO ؟؟؟* 
*والله كل حركه في البيت مميزه بكل ما في التميز من معنى ^^*

----------


## حرم_محمد

ماشالله روععه

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

رووووووووووووعه

ماشاء الله

تتهنوون فيه

----------


## ميمي13

ماشاء الله روووووووووعة..الله يهنيكم

----------


## حرمه يديده

حلو ما شاء الله .. بس حبيبتي شوفوا حل لسالفة الوايرااات .. عن اليهاااال .. ^_^

----------


## مبحرة

.................................................. ...

----------


## J44Z

روووعه والله

----------


## شمس متوهجه

ما شاء الله 

الله يبعد الحساد يارب 

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

ما شاء الله اكثر من رائعه والله يهنيكم ويبارك لكم في بيتكم وفي اهلكم ويجعله الله بيت السعد والخير

----------


## غريبة الأطوار

ماااشااااااااء الله روووووعة 
بس ألي مخرب المنظر الويرات ألي ورا ,, لو يرفعونهن ويثبتونهن احس .. لأن خطر عليكم لو يرا عليهن ماي ,,

وربي يحميكم

----------


## xouaexo

> ماااشااااااااء الله روووووعة 
> بس ألي مخرب المنظر الويرات ألي ورا ,, لو يرفعونهن ويثبتونهن احس .. لأن خطر عليكم لو يرا عليهن ماي ,,
> 
> وربي يحميكم


شو نسوي حبيبتي المهندس الدغال خل الشغل وما كملاه مو بس الكهربائيات
الحديقه متروسه عيوب ما تبين 
لا ومرته مسويه موضوع تقص فيه عليكم فتحملوا منها بس خلوه يصمم لا ينفذ الكم شي

----------


## megastore

روووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله و ربي يباركلكم فيه

----------


## dnyailwalah

> لا ومرته مسويه موضوع تقص فيه عليكم فتحملوا منها بس خلوه يصمم لا ينفذ الكم شي




*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ كتبت جيه فموضوعها فالكل راسلني انا وعطيتهم موقع موضوعج هههههههههههه*

----------


## دنيا الولهه

ما شاء الله رووووووووعة.................

----------


## عنوان الغلا

ما شاء الله إبداااع *_ ^ بنيي نتكشت عندكم فالويكد اند هههه

----------


## منى&فطوم

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام_جمعه

روووووووووعه مشاااااءالله 

روووووووعه بمعنى الكلمه ،،

^_^

----------


## ho$ho$

مرررررررررره حلو ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

الله يهنيكم يااااااااااااارب فيها

----------


## @ أم زايد @

ما شاء الله روعة تتهنو فيها

----------


## وردة وبس

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ كتبت جيه فموضوعها فالكل راسلني انا وعطيتهم موقع موضوعج هههههههههههه*


مشوره اختي يا ريت البنات يقرون الردود 
بس محد يلومهم الردود وايد منو متفيج 
لكن انا بدخل بكل موضوع اتسويه واسوي تحذير 
وان شاء الله ينتبهون

----------


## نونه دلوعه

روووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## xouaexo

جزاكم الله خير خواتي لا تنسون تاخذون بالكم 
واتحذروا من مبحره والمصمم الدغال اللي تسوي له دعايه
غريبه مفروض موضوع حديقتي يتسكر لانه اما شاء الله وصل الخمسمية رد 
ترا سر جمال حديقتنا لمساتي الشخصيه والاكسسوارات الحلوه

----------


## صمت الاصايل

ما شاء الله
very nice decoration

----------


## روح المنصوري

ما شاء الله 
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه الحديقه

----------


## غلا الخور.

*روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله..*

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

ما شاء الله

----------


## حلم الامومه

ماشاءالله

----------


## صاحبه السياده

masha Allah  :Smile: 
Masha Allah  :Smile:  
Masha Allah  :Smile:

----------


## m00ns00n

ماشاؤ الله سو كيوت لوماعليج امر كم تكلفتا

----------


## أم آمنة

روووووووووووووعه

----------


## فواحة عطر

روووووووووووووووووووعة تتهنون فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## روضة الحب

ينبان فوتو شوب

----------


## ::أم حمــدان~

الصراحة روعة يوم يزهب بيتي باستشيرج ان شالله.

----------


## توحه

*الله يهنيج ويبعد عنكم العين 
الغاليه ممكن رقم المهندس وسعر الحديقه على الخاص والف شكر*

----------


## ميرانة

بالعافية عليج حبيبتي .. تتنهين فيه ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## البروج

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووعة بالعافية عليكم

----------


## الرهايم

ما شاء الله 

الله يبعد الحساد يارب 

تتهنون فيها قمه وذووووق الصرااااااااحه

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

ما شاء الله وايد حلو

يعله بيت عاامر ان شاء الله ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

ماشاء الله 
تبارك الله 

الله يجعله بيت فرحة عليكم ويبعد شره يارب

----------


## البدواويه

رووووووووووووعه
ماشاالله

----------


## دهن_العود

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## زعفرانة دبي

الله يحفظ لج بيتج حبيبتي ماشالله اكثر من روووعة بالعافية عليج

----------


## no04no0

مشكووووووووورة

----------


## ام راشد_78

ماشاء الله فغاية الروعه والترتيب

----------


## أم حسن2

مااااااااااااشااااااااء الله ذوقكم روعه
الله يحفظكم من كل شر ويسعدكم ويجعله بيت السعد عليكم

----------


## أم حصه

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

منو المهندس وفي اي اماره ؟

----------


## كعبية

روووووووعه ما شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## al7llwa

روووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله 

الله يسعدج ويهنييج ان شاء الله 

مشكووووووووره ع الصور الحلوه

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

وايد روعة تعيبني هاي الدزاينات

----------


## الغزلان

ما شاء الله

----------


## wahoj

ياختي واااايد حلو 

تهبل صج ذوق

----------


## شذى الود

ماشاءالله وااااايد ورعة وحلو ماشاءالله 
تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## &أم غـيـث&

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ريماس 2008

الله تينن وروووعه صدق مشالله تباارك الله

----------


## WOOOOOW

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
مااااااااااااااااااااشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااءء
وين مسويتنهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت اجاود

ما شاء الله رووووعة.. بس في ملاحظة..الوايرات الي بكل مكان واضحة..ثبتيها بحيث ما تبين..في اماكن احسها فاضية..ومتباعدة..يعني الزراعة ( الاحواض ) لو حطيتيها مع بعض بتكون احلى..وهذا في النهاية رأي..والله يبعد الحسد عن دارج آمين.

----------


## *ناعمة العود*

ماشاء الله ربي يهنيك بس ملاحضه الأسلاك الكهرباء خطره الي ضاهره في الصوره في الحديقه

----------


## غرشوبه2

قمة في الروعه ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
الله يعطيكم خيره ويكفيكم شره

----------


## اندوومي

الله يوفقها ويوفقج ان شالله


روعه التصميم

----------


## shai6oonah

ماشالله روعــــــــــــــــــــــــهـ

----------


## كاراميلا

ماشاء الله ..حلوة حديقتكم ماشاء الله ،،لا اله الا الله، اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد..
لو هذا بيتنا..ماأظن اطلع منه هههه

الله يوسع عليكم ويرزقنا من فضله ياكريم

----------


## mis-crochet

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

ما شاء الله ...

تتهنــــون فيه يارب...

----------


## rose1985

ما شاء الله روعــــــــة

الله يخلي لكم هالبيت عامر

بس اكيد كلفج وايد

----------


## عصفورة ماماتي

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووعة

----------


## أم دانووه

الغالية بغيت رقم اللي مسوي لكم و على كم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## alfatami

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين

----------


## ام اياد4

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## اميرة الصحاري

ماشاء الله روعه بختصرلج البيت فى كلمات فن وذوق وجمال ومميز ومتعوب عليه الله يباركلج فيه

----------


## نوال00

ما شا الله في قمه الروعه و الذوق

----------


## نقشه

نايس خيتوووووووو

----------


## صاحبة الجود

*رووووووووعة ما شاء الله*

----------


## بنت ليواااااء

روعه مشاء الله عليج

----------


## ahlamthani

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## (( عيون ))

بيتا عامر يارب

----------


## الجنة امنيتي

واااااااااااايد حلوة الحديقة الله يحفظكم بس ممكن اعرف منو مسوي لكم الحديقة و بكم

----------


## هلا بوظبي

روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## عيوني دلال

رووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## زهرة111

روووووعه

----------


## المتأسفه

مشاء الله 
مشاء الله 
روعه

----------


## ملح و سكر

يسلم هالذوق تبارك الرحمن

----------


## xouaexo

> الغالية بغيت رقم اللي مسوي لكم و على كم ؟؟؟؟


العزيزه ام دانوه 
ليتج ما رفعتي ها الموضوع النحيس 
المهندس دغال وحرامي وما ابا حد يبتلش فيه كفايه اللي يانا منه

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

ممكن اسم المهندس غلايه 
ما شاء الله روووعه

----------


## حنان الشامسي

بالصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااحه وايد وايد نايس ماشالله عليج وتتهنون فيه ياربي

----------


## احلى شحيه

ماشاءالله روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم سارونه~~

ما شاء الله وااايد حلووووو الله يهنيكم ^^

----------


## فن القفطان

روووعة ما شا الله

----------


## غربو

رووووووووووووووووعه شواسم المهندس؟ من

----------


## فطـّامي

ما شاء الله ف منتهى الروعة

الغالية كم كلفج ؟؟؟

----------


## جواري اليم

تتهنون فيه ان شالله

----------


## ام الصبر

:12 (79): وروعه..وذووق..وفن..أحب الحدايق ..الله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## ام رفيده

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
قمه في الروعه الله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## أم توماس

الله يبارك لكم ويهنيكم فيها

----------


## alfatami

رووووووووعه

----------


## الفراشــة

روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## lelyan

ما شاء الله حلوة كتير الحديقة

----------


## بطة بيضاء

روعة ما شاء الله ربي يهنيكم

بس عندي فكرة بالنسبة للصيف اكيد ما بترومون تيلسون برع في الحر ممكن تسوين اليلسة محمية من زجاج و بداخلها مكيف عسب تيلسون في الصيف بعد

موفقة الغالية

----------


## وجوهي

ماشاء الله.
الله يهنيكم

----------


## دلع بو راشد

روعه 


الله يهنيكم

----------


## الصهبا

وااااااو روووووووووعه وابدااااااااااااع ماشااااااء الله عليييييج 
كل مااشووووف مواضييعج اقوووول اكيد شييييئ مميز وصووووور حلوووووووة

----------


## ابوظبي

> روووعه تتهنيين فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## نجمة السهر

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن بصراااااااااااااااااااااااحه ابداع مابعده ابداع والله انج ذوييييييييييييييييقه
الغاليه ممكن طرشيلي رقم المهندس وممكن بعد سؤال وان شاء الله مايكون محرج 
كم كلفتج الحديقه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
واسمحيلي على السؤال اذا كان ثقيل شوي

----------


## أحلى من الزين

بالتوفيق

----------


## الايمــــان

روووووووووووعه احلى حديقة بالمنتدى

----------


## أم الأطفال

ماشاء الله وايد حلويييييين تتهنون فيها ان شاءالله

----------


## أمـ حراير

مشالله رهيب وجميل بس بسألج وين شاريتيها 

الورود وكيف المحافظة لها عن تموت تعرفين جونا

----------


## قلـRDـب

رووووووووووووعه االله يهنيكم فيها  :Smile: 

الغلا طرشيلي اسم المهندس ومكانه ع الخااص ؟؟ وكم كلفتج ؟؟

----------


## Bent RAK

ما شاء الله روووعة روووووووعة 

^^

----------


## سيدة العين

ممكن رقم المهندس حبيبتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكم كلفج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أمـــ ندااـــ

ماشالله رووووعه

وبالبركه

----------


## فطوم84

روووووووعه ما شاء الله مع انه الموضوع كمل سنه بس يستاهل الرفع

----------


## تعبت فراق

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووعة 
بس لي تعليق ما عرف انت كيف مرتبه بيتج ووين حاطة العاب البنوته الحلوة اعتقد لو حطيتيلها لعبة او لعبتين تلتهي فيهم و انت يالسة جنبها بيكون وايد و ناسة 
بس ما شاء الله عالديزاين واااايد روعة و فوق الروعه الله يهنيكم و يسعدكم فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## سلامه )

ما شاء الله روووعه تسلم إيد للي سواها

الله يباركلكم فيها حبيبتي

----------


## عيون المهاااا

روووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## غلا الروح 1

ماشاء الله حلوه الحديقه ربى يهنيج حبيبتى

----------


## ظبية_الإمارات

ما شاء الله روعة وربي يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## بسمة فجر

ما شاء الله تبارك الله رووووووووووووعة
كلمة روووووووعة شوية عالحديقة 
تتهنين فيها يا رب

----------


## J44Z

مميزه دومج يالغلا

----------


## BenT UaQ

> رووووووووووووعه االله يهنيكم فيها 
> 
> الغلا طرشيلي اسم المهندس ومكانه ع الخااص ؟؟ وكم كلفتج ؟؟

----------


## بسمه دبي

*روعه ما شاء الله 


الله يوفقهاااا ان شاء الله*

----------


## موزة الغفلي

اذا معليج اماره رقم المهند س ومن وين

----------


## سوارة

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## طبعي ملكي

اختي منو الي مسوي لكم دزاين الحديقه؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

روووعه ...

ما شاء الله ...

----------


## أم سلامة 75

ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

روووووووووعه 
موفقه

----------


## همس المشأعر

ما شا الله وايد حلوه

----------


## صلي على رسول

ماشاءالله في قمه الروعه

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

تبارك الرحمن

الحديقه مرتبه وايد

----------


## الطائر الحزين

ما شاء الله


روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الصراحة


جنان

----------


## مروحة حيل

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان

----------


## عيون الروح

روعهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## انا رغم الالم

ماشالله تبارك الرحمان الصراحه روووووووووووووعه
تتهني فيه

----------


## همس الشوؤق

رؤوؤوعــه الحديقة 

تتهنـوؤؤون فيهـآأ

----------


## لقائنا فالجنة

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن حلوة الحديقة..

----------


## diya

الصراحه حلم حياتي حديقة شرات هاي ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن اللهم لا حسد يا رب

----------


## مبدعة

ماشاء الله حلو ..

تسلم ايدج ع الصور ..

----------


## smsmalyab

ماشاء الله روعة ربنا يباركلكم فيها

----------


## ام السباعي

ما شاء الله روووووووووعه

----------


## قلب أخضر

ماشاء الله روعه الله يهنيج ويسعدج ويا ريالج وعيالج امييين

----------


## ms.goldy

حبيت اليلسه والتصميم الله يهنيج ويسعدج يا رب

----------


## مريوم حمودي

ابصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه اكثر من حلو تتهنون فيه انشاء الله

----------


## رقيقة

ووووووعة 
جدا جدا

----------


## مدى رضاكم

روعة ما شاءالله

----------


## ونـــة ألم

ما شاء الله

----------


## عآمرية للابد

بصرررررااحه روووووووعه تجننن تهبل ماشاء الله عليك...
...
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن شغل مرررتب وفخم صدق متعوب عليه...
...
بس بغيت منك يالغاليه اسم المهندس وكم كلفك ومن اي اماره .. وياليت كل التفاصيل عالخااص..
بصرررراحه خقيت عالحديقه ..
...
الله يبعد عنكم الحساااد يارب ويحفظلج غلا^_^...

----------


## مثلي قليل

ماشاء الله

----------


## أم زمرده

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد 
الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## dolshe Vita

ماشاء الله

----------


## Um Salem 88

ماشالله روووووعه

----------


## بنفسجية303

ما شاء الله وايد روعة الله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## ^العنود

ماشاءالله تبارك الله 
ربي يهنيك يا رب

----------


## WATMOR



----------


## بنت الشاطئ

رووووعة ما شاء الله

----------


## ورد جوري33

ماشاء الله رووووعه

----------


## أم ردينا

في من الصور رسم تخطيطي هندسي

بس ماشاء الله رووعه ربي يبارك لكم فيه تتهني

----------


## جوهرة القصر

ما شاء الله حلوة

----------


## راعية الناقه

ماشاء الله تتهنون في بيتكم انشالله

----------


## k.s.a-girl

ماشاءالله روووووووووووعه الله يجعله بيتا عامر
ممكن اسم المهندس عالخاص ومن اي اماره

----------


## ام بدور1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن اطرشين لي اسم المهندس اللي سوالج الحديقه ورقمه وبكم سواها

----------


## حلا 22

ماشاء الله .. مره روووعه تتهنين فيها يارب  :Smile:

----------


## Noor 2012

ما شاء الله الله يهنيكم

----------


## Classy look

ما شاء الله 
حديقة بيتكم و لا أحلى .. تتهنون فيها يا رب ..  :1:

----------


## مريم الفهد

ماشاء الله له اكبر 
حلوة الحديقة وترتيبها يجنن 
ربي يهنيكم فيها

----------


## laila226

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## صوت الكناري

ما شاء الله

----------


## نبضي

ممكن اعرف كم كلف عليج

----------


## Miss.mem

مشالله روعه شووي عليه الله يهنيكم فالحديقه

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

جميلة وراقية يسلم ذوقك

----------


## ابتســــــم

حلو ماشاء الله الله يبارك لكم فيه ..ويزيدكم من واسع فضله

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

قمة الذوق ما شاء الله

----------


## رباب حمدان

wooooooooooow

----------


## ليندااااا

تتتهنون فيها 
رووووعة

----------


## مبدعة

مائاء الله تبارك الله
كم كلفتكم الحديقه وممكن كل التفاصيل على الخاص

----------

